# Acondicionar la señal de un potenciometro



## danfer4114 (Abr 9, 2013)

Saludos

Necesito medir el angulo que genera un motor, para ello estoy usando un potenciometro con un engranaje para moverse en conjunto con el movimiento del motor

Mi duda principal es que quiero recibir en mi entrada análoga el valor de voltaje (0 a 5v).

Hay algún circuito que permita acondicionar de la mejor manera la señal antes de llegar a mi pin analogo? o solo es necesario conectar de la forma tradicional (una patita a 5v, la otra a tierra y la del medio a la entrada analoga).

quiero que la señal sea la mas estable posible porque es para un brazo robotico.

PD. no puedo utilizar encoders


----------



## koin (Abr 10, 2013)

Saludos
Podrias utilizar un seguidor de voltaje con un op amp, lo cual te serviria para proteger de pérdidas de tension

PD. lo mejor seria que utilices un buen potenciometro


----------



## Scooter (Abr 10, 2013)

Busca un potenciometro bueno, los baratos meten un montón de ruido.


----------

